# it's been awhile



## mpi (Jan 6, 2012)

hey folks, back on board,got a new baby. awsome! need some help with my pct. no matter what i do, i loose most of my gains. if anyone is out there that think they can help, let me know


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mpi* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board and congrats with the little one.


----------



## mpi (Jan 7, 2012)

hey folks, just curious, what the hell are you people doing at the wee hours of the morning posting?


----------



## mpi (Jan 7, 2012)

is pct after a cycle just bullshit? i think i'm destined to always loose what i gain, thoughts?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome to the board!! post up whatever questions you have about pct in the proper section and we will do our best to help you out


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome back to the site. Best wishes with the fam.


----------



## brazey (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome back. Diet & training are just as important after cycles as they are during.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Check out the coupon and link below.  May find somethings that can help keep those gains.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## mpi (Jan 11, 2012)

hey folks, what are reputation points and what are the squares and red stars?


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats on the fam homie! Find the right section and you will know all you need to off these forums, been searching em' for a hot minute!


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome......


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

